# Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?



## Supporter (9. April 2006)

Moin Jungs,suche für meinen Gartenteich,Stichlinge-nur,wo bekomme ich die her?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

hallo supporter|wavey: 
Stichlinge gibts viel in kleineren gräben und altgewässern,Tümpel usw.Sieht man oft ruckartig schwimmend am rand langziehn.Aber diese Fischart steht glaub ich jetzt unter Naturschutz.Früher als kleine Bengels haben wir die dinger oft bei uns am Graben mit nem Eimer oder ner Flasche gefangen.Stichlinge kannst du "legal" oft in Zoofachhandlungen,Gartencentern mit Zooabteil(Kaltwasserfische/Gartenteichfische)...sogar in Baumärkte mit Teich/Fischbedarf kaufen.Preise pro stück für nen Dreistachliegen Stichling in etwa bei 2-3 Euro pro Tier


----------



## Supporter (9. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Komisch,die kleinen "Fische" habe ich noch nirgends bei uns gesehen.Vielleicht hat welcher eine "Army" über und schuppst sie mir rüber (gegen Wertausgleich)|wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*



> Preise pro stück für nen Dreistachliegen Stichling in etwa bei 2-3 Euro pro Tier


 

Wenn die wirklich so teuer sind, ist das abzocke "Hoch 3" |kopfkrat #d .


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die wirklich so teuer sind, ist das abzocke "Hoch 3" |kopfkrat #d .


 
das stimmt leider!Hatte vor 2 Jahren in einen Gartencenter mit Kaltwasserabteil sogar gesehen,das sie dort junge !Plötzen und Güstern!von 4-6 cm verkauft haben.Dafür wollten die auch 2,95Euronen für einen Fisch haben.#q dann gehe ich liebers Senken


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt leider!Hatte vor 2 Jahren in einen Gartencenter mit Kaltwasserabteil sogar gesehen,das sie dort junge !Plötzen und Güstern!von 4-6 cm verkauft haben.Dafür wollten die auch 2,95Euronen für einen Fisch haben.#q dann gehe ich liebers Senken


#6da sagst bzw.schreibst du was,würde mir die in der Natur zur Verfügung stehenden Arten auch NIE kaufen.

Frage mich jedoch auch was supporter  mit den Stichlingen im Gartenteich will|kopfkrat!?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Na geschütze Arten würde ich nicht fangen.Aber Plötzen oder Güstern zu kaufen ist doch echt#q 
Selbst als Anstecker zu teuer


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage mich jedoch auch was supporter mit den Stichlingen im Gartenteich will|kopfkrat!?


 
Stichlinge sind aber sehr interessante Fische in Brutpflege...Die Mückenlarven halten die auch klein.Vermehren tun die sich aber ordentlich|uhoh: :k


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

mag ja sein dass es Intressant#6 ist, 
aber ich befürchte das supporter dann diese  als einzige Art in Zukunft beobachten wird


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> mag ja sein dass es Intressant#6 ist,
> aber ich befürchte das supporter dann diese als einzige Art in Zukunft beobachten wird


 
warum?;+ meinst du die fressen den ganzen Laich der anderen Fische auf?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> warum?;+ meinst du die fressen den ganzen Laich der anderen Fische auf?




#6da würde ich mich nicht drüber wundern:q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

aber nen kleiner Schwarm Stichlinge würde nicht den ganzen Laich vom ausgewachsenen Wels fressen:q


----------



## heinzrch (10. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

ich kenn hier nen Graben, wo man die massenhaft fangen kann - hatte schon mehrfach welche im Aquarium für ein paar Wochen zur Beobachtung. Ich fang die mit ner Köderfischreuse in die ich Frostfutter rote Mückenlarven als Köder einbringe.
Kann dir gerne welche besorgen, bin allerdings hier in Fürth/Bayern.


----------



## Supporter (10. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*



			
				Hechthunter21
Frage mich jedoch auch was supporter  mit den Stichlingen im Gartenteich will|kopfkrat!?[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich Euch sagen,da wir einen recht kleinen Teich haben und ich immer mit Algen kämpfe,habe ich mir überlegt,vielleicht ist es besser die 4 Goldfische gegen ein paar(6-8) kleine Stichlinge auszutauschen in der Hoffnung das diese nicht soviel "Kot"-Dreck machen.recht schönen dank für die Infos die bis jetzt geschrieben wurden #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Moin

Frage an die Experten: Risiken und Nebenwirkungen Stichlingbesatz in bestehenden Koi- und Goldfischteich?

Ich finde die Burschen eigentlich auch ganz putzig, und wollte diese in jetziger Saison mit einsetzen, oder lieber nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## Heilbutt (11. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Bei uns hier gibts die immer ab Beginn der Gartensaison
z.B. bei "Hornbach" (Bau- und Gartenmarkt).



@Richard:
Aha, da würde ich für mein Becken mal Interesse anmelden 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Phoenix-mk (11. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Wenn du mal bei mir in der gegend rumschwirren solltest kann ich dir bestimmt einige besorgen!
kenne zwei Teiche in denen sie eine richtige plage sind!
Bevor ich mir die im Geschäft kaufen würde, mache ich lieber nen zwanziger Haken und nen Pinkie drauf!
Kosten bei uns 2,50€#d #d #d #d  die Stichiligen


----------



## heinzrch (12. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

@Heilbutt: Hirschsprunggraben - südl. Flughafen, da haben die "Naturschützer" so Biotopbecken angelegt (wo der Graben durchgeht), da gibts Stichlinge in Massen....
Interessant: in den 70ern gab es dort Bachschmerlen und neunstachlige Stichlinge, jetzt gibts keine Bachschmerlen mehr aber 3-stachlige Stichlinge.
Aber so genau nehmen es die "Naturschützer" wohl nicht, hauptsache ein paar Fische kommen rein....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Also ich würde die auch nicht kaufen. Bei usn gibts die auch in jedem Flutggraben. Da ziehe ich 3 mal den Kescher durch und habe genug. Als ich die noch bei mir drinne hatte haben die sich ohne Ende vermehrt. Aber irgendwann nicht mehr und nun sind se ganz weg.


----------



## heinzrch (12. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

@karpfenchamp: sind das bei euch 3 stachlige oder 9 stachlige Stichlinge ?
Sind die auch nur max. 3-4cm groß oder werden die bei euch größer ?


----------



## Heilbutt (12. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

@Richard
Ja so ein Zufall, ist das so ein kleiner Bachlauf am Ortsrand
von Buch (glaub ich??) an einer kleinen Straße??
Dort hab ich nämlich vor langer, langer Zeit ebenfalls
fleißig gekeschert, hauptsächlich Elritzen und Moderlieschen.
Stichlinge gabs da glaub ich keine.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Supporter (13. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Habe mir überlegt,das ich vielleicht doch lieber Moderlieschen einsetze-was haltet Ihr davon? #h


----------



## heinzrch (13. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

@Heilbutt: der Graben geht auch weiter nach Buch, die Stichlinge gibt es auf der anderen Seite der Bundesstraße (Flughafenseitig), dort ist ein Sandfang.
Wenn du Lust hast, können wir mal ne Tümpeltour machen (am besten mit dem Fahrrad), die Gegend dort ist mein Hausrevier.....


----------



## Heilbutt (13. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

@richard

Genauuu, sehr gute Idee!!
Können wir sehr gerne machen. Wann ungefähr meinst du??
(momentan hats da warsch. recht viel -trübes- Wasser !?!)

Bin nächste Woche am alten Kanal beim abfischen einer
Haltung dabei, und werd mir da auch wieder ein paar Fischchen
mitnehmen, aber Elritzen, Schmerlen und Stichlinge gibts da
hast net.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> @karpfenchamp: sind das bei euch 3 stachlige oder 9 stachlige Stichlinge ?
> Sind die auch nur max. 3-4cm groß oder werden die bei euch größer ?


 
Also als ich mir damals welche gehohlt habe waren das 3 Stachlige Stichlinge. Sie waren bis zu 8cm lang und in den schönsten Farben. Ich kenne da aber auch Gräben wo ich immer nur sehr kleine Stichlinge sehe. Keine Ahnung ob das dann die neunstachligen sind. Hatte aber beim Stichlingskeschern schon mal einen Neunstachligen dabei. Also es sind wohl hauptsächlich Dreistachlige aber auch andere.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Haben früher auch oft diese "neunstachligen" obwohl ich immer 10Stacheln gezählt habe;+  Stichlinge gefangen.Zur Laichzeit waren die Dreistachligen Stichlingsmänner immer recht schön rot an der Kehle.Die neunstachligen männchen waren oft an der Kehle pechschwarz.Nehme an das es 9 Stachlige waren...


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> Haben früher auch oft diese "neunstachligen" obwohl ich immer 10Stacheln gezählt habe;+ Stichlinge gefangen.Zur Laichzeit waren die Dreistachligen Stichlingsmänner immer recht schön rot an der Kehle.Die neunstachligen männchen waren oft an der Kehle pechschwarz.Nehme an das es 9 Stachlige waren...


 
hallo,|wavey: 
ich habe ein paar millionen stichlinge zu verschenken!!

beide arten.
abholung müsste im harz sein.
gruss
uwe


----------



## igler (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*



> hallo,|wavey:
> ich habe ein paar millionen stichlinge zu verschenken!!
> 
> beide arten.
> ...


Hallo Uwe 
Das hat mich jetzt echt überrascht,hätte nicht gedacht daß du aus dem Harz kommst ,habe das mit deiner Anlage verfolgt,wo ist denn die meine ist in Astfeld bei Goslar,villeicht könnte ich sie mir mal anschauen wenn du nichts dagegen hast,man lernt nie aus.
MfG


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Habe mir gestern ca 30 Stichlinge gesenkt, die nun in meinem Teich schwimmen.


----------



## Motorola (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Leute ich sags euch. Stichlinge sind eine plage!!! 
Ich habe ja einen 90m² Teich. Da wahren ja Karpfen und Schleien drin. Und Stichlinge. Es sind vieleicht ca. 3 Karpfen und 3 Schleien in 4 Jahren durchgekommen also von der Brut. Naja letztes Jahr haben wir den abgelassen. Jetzt haben sie einen Feind. Die Forellen werden sich darüber freuen. 
Den ich habe mal heuer an einen Weiher eine Bachforelle gefangen auf Mais ^^. Sie wahr ca. 36cm groß. Sie hatte ca 7 ca 5cm Fische im Magen und manche noch im Hals.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Also zumindest vermehren sich die Stichlinge wie Hölle .
Hab mal ca 15 Stück bei uns in den Gartenteich gesetzt , hat nicht lange gedauert da waren es mindestens 10 mal soviele .
Haben aber leider den Winter nicht überstanden , nu sind keine Fische mehr im teich , dafür aber jede Menge Molche .


----------



## frankie59 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

hallo allerseits, bin zufällig auf dieses forum gestoßen - bin aus österreich und auf der suche nach stichlingen für meinen gartenteich? komme selbst aus dem nordosten ( region waldviertel - nähe tschechien) , weiß wer, oder hat wer welche abzugeben? 
                                lg  frankie


----------



## Andy001 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Huhu wenns nicht zu kalt ist findest du Stichlinge in kleineren Bächen (bevorzugt mit guter Strömung) sobald es kälter wird ziehen sich die Tiere in nicht druchfrierende Teiche/Senken etc zurück.
Erkundige dich aber erstmal wegen dem Naturschutz es kann sein das einige Stichling Arten in Österreich geschützt sind.
mfg


----------



## Messi76 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Immer noch teuer, aber 1,50 € pro Stück noch besser als die Preise eines "Baumarktes" und viel günstiger als die Strafanzeige, da Stichlinge bei uns unter Naturschutz stehen.

http://www.koiundpetshop.de/


----------



## TJ. (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Stimmt nicht ganz nicht alle stichlingsarten sind geschützt

Der Dreisatchlige kommt in sehr vielen gewässern vor und ist wenn man mit nem netz durch die Pflanzen geht auch einfach zu fangen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Messi76 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Wo er recht hat, hat er recht... ich hab mich geirrt, jedoch stehen Sie lt. Info des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern auf der Vorwarnliste der gefährdeten Tierarten der Roten Liste.

Also wäre es eine gute Tat diese nicht aus der natürlichen Umgebung in einen geschlossenen Tümpel umzusiedeln.
Und bei der Vermehrungsfreudigkeit wenn das Wasser passt, kann man auch mal 30,- € investieren. Überlegt einfach für was Ihr sonst Euer Geld ausgebt... Hey zweimal McDonalds weniger im Jahr... und Euer Cholesterinspiegel dankt es auch ;-)

Klar wären es nicht viele, und bei den guten Beständen in manchen Gewässern, und der kleinen Menge... aber dieses Forum hat zum Glück echt viele User und noch mehr die sich nicht anmelden und über Google auf so manchen Beitrag landen...

Jetzt sind es Stichlinge, oh, ein Edelkrebs wäre auch noch super, und darfs dann noch ein Perlfisch sein, und als Zulage noch ein Bachneunauge...

Klar schreibe ich etwas provozierend. Ich bin kein Mitglied bei den Grünen, kein Unschuldslamm und auch kein Bürokrat und Paragraphenwälzer, aber als Fischfreund sollte man doch eingriffe in die Natur vermeiden wenn Sie nicht der Arterhaltung dienen. Fischereivereine leisten große Beiträge dazu und entnommene Fische werden Besetzt. Es ist auch ein Besatz von bedrohten Arten in die natürliche Umgebung in Ordnung. Aber ich denke das die wenigsten Weiher dieser entsprechen...


----------



## zander-ralf (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenteich-Stichlinge woher ?*

Moin Leute,

ich habe auch ca. 10 Stichlinge (Neustachlige) im Teich.
Allerdings ist der Teich recht groß. Er hat etwas 15m³ Wassermenge.
Im Teich sind 4 große Karauschen, 2 Barsche (1x 35cm, 1x 30cm), ca. 30 Rotfedern/Rotaugen, ein großer Schwarm Gründlinge und von allen Sorten Brutfische.
Die Barsche halten das Verhältnis sehr ausgeglichen.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Barsche gerne die jungen Gründlinge jagen.
Die Stichlinge halten sich fast ausschließlich in der Nähe der Sumpfzone auf. Sie bauen da, im glasklaren Wasser ihre Nester. Es ist hochinteressant sie dabei zu beobachten.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------

